# Looking for a rod of Asclepius pen clip



## DrBills (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey all,

The rod of Asclepius, a snake coiled around a staff, is the preferred symbol for medicine, especially in the US. The US Army chose to use the caduceus for its medical personnel and that is really easy to find. I would like to make some pens for some friends with the proper symbol. 

I haven't seen any available though. Can anyone point me to a source please?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Dustygoose (Mar 28, 2011)

Slim style I hope.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...nts___Twist_Pen_Theme_Clip___theme_clips?Args=


----------



## DrBills (Mar 28, 2011)

Dustygoose - thanks for the reply, but that is a caduceus.

Take care,

Bill


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't know how much luck you'd have, simply because the demand is
probably pretty light. These parts need to be ordered in quantity for them
to be manufactured, and so it is likely that someone importing them would
use the caduceus to 'kill two birds with one stone' since it is understood by
most people to stand for medicine. (whether correctly or not)

I would use the Search function to see about having someone cast a
custom clip for you. I know that there are members here who do it.


----------



## Dustygoose (Mar 29, 2011)

Oops Bill.  I saw medical and jumped too fast i guess.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 29, 2011)

Silver casting is likely the best bet...

Good to see someone knows about Greek mythology enough to know that the caduceus was the symbol of a messenger, not medicine!


----------



## crabcreekind (Mar 29, 2011)

o woops didnt mean to post that


----------



## rezin8 (Oct 14, 2012)

DrBills said:


> Hey all,
> 
> The rod of Asclepius, a snake coiled around a staff, is the preferred symbol for medicine, especially in the US. The US Army chose to use the caduceus for its medical personnel and that is really easy to find. I would like to make some pens for some friends with the proper symbol.
> 
> ...



I hate to bring back a dead thread like this, especially with my very first post to the forum, but I was wondering if anyone ever found a Rod of Asclepius clip. The guys over in /r/turning on Reddit said that if anyone would know where to find one, it would be you guys.


----------



## SecretGman (Oct 15, 2012)

Call this guy...he has almost every military clip you can think of, and will do custom clips. 
Custom Pen Clips, Patriot Pen Clips


----------



## rezin8 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah, but he wants high volume. I talked with him last week...

"Custom clips typically require a minimum order of 2000 clips at $1.75 each and a $450 molding fee..... I will need your artwork and 3 to 4 weeks for the initial samples and 6 to 8 weeks for production. If the clip design is something I may find popular and have broader appeal that I can also add to my offerings I may be willing reduce that to 200 clips @ $2.75 plus half of the mold fee.

A variety of finishes available, gold, silver, satin chrome, Satin Pearl(satin silver) Black Chrome, Copper, Titanium Gold and Platinum. Additional charges for Titanium Gold or Platinum.

I can also quote completed pens with the custom clips attached.

Clips FOB Honolulu. I hope this helps and let me know if you have any other questions."


----------



## Wolfgang (Jan 3, 2013)

I am also interested in turning some pens using the rod of Asclepius clip. I would obtain 50 clips without hesitation (provided they do not cost a ton), because I have a number of customers waiting for this clip.

I have already contacted some suppliers of pen clips but so far without success, but I think if different people wrote to them asking about such a clip there is a chance that they will get marketed.

Alternatively we would have to find out the minimum of clips that can be custom made for a reasonable price and maybe get the ball rolling that way.

What do you think?


----------



## Wolfgang (Jan 3, 2013)

BTW, Colorado pens has got a rather costly pen (not a kit) that shows the rod of Asclepius:

Delta Hippocratica - Delta Pens - Colorado Pen Direct - ColoradoPen.com - Colorado Pen Direct - Pens, Pen Refills, Fountain Pen Ink ...


----------

